# considering the D60



## JonathanNYC (Mar 27, 2012)

I am New and have gone from Nikon to Canon back to Nikon again. initially when I joined this site i was going to purchase a Nikon D70, everyone yelled and yelled! I then was going to get either a Canon T3 or a Nikon D3100, then it became a D90 or the T3i, 

I think finally I have settled. I have set my heart on a Canon D60. This will be my very first SLR, I want to make sure I get the right camera without overstepping my comfort zone. I have some basic camera knowledge, and can figure things out pretty well, but I have always used a P&S, never anything complex like the D60. I really want to get into amateur photography, mainly as a hobby and also for shooting lifetime memories of my kids. So photoforum, what say ye? is the D60 going to be overwhelming? what can I expect from this camera? Is the learning curve high or will I get the hang of it fairly quickly?! Thanks for the warm reception so far!


----------



## Mrgiggls (Mar 27, 2012)

OK hang on a tick.....Yelled??   Don't be such a drama-queen 

But really....nobody said the D70 was junk...it's just a very dated model and some of the things that make today's cameras so much more fun and easy to use are missing on the D70.  DSLRs age very quickly.  If you get one on the cheap. Fine... use it and enjoy it knowing that you have several Benjamins still in your pocket for glass, flashes, etc.


I'm not going to try to talk you out of going with Canon.  I don't buy into the "well, this one little thing about model Q from brand X makes everything brand Y makes junk by comparrison" bull-jive.  Canon makes great gear.
However.....I'm not a Canon user and I don't follow Canon gear..but  even I've seen several posts from people that tell me the 60D is one to  avoid.  Just do your research...that's all I'm saying.

Oh wait...one more thing...you can get a D90 for that much money.    LOL I couldn't resist
eacesign:


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 27, 2012)

You're getting this camera from 2002? Canon EOS-D60 Review: Digital Photography Review

Sick dude. That's a ballsy move if I've ever seen one. 

If I were to suggest a newer Canon DSLR, the 60D isn't a bad choice at all. It's got dedicated aperture and shutter speed controls and an articulating LCD. As well as Canon's wireless flash capability.  It will be considerably more than a Canon D60, but you might struggle to find an EOS D60 on the used market (just because it's so old).


----------



## Mrgiggls (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh wow....I didn't know there was such a thing as a Canon D60...I thought he just had the D in the wrong spot.


----------



## bhop (Mar 28, 2012)

Traitor!


----------



## digital flower (Mar 28, 2012)

I tried to tell you about the D70 n a nice way. You seem a bit all over the place. My advice is pick a camera and start shooting


----------



## JonathanNYC (Mar 28, 2012)

Mrgiggls said:


> OK hang on a tick.....Yelled??   Don't be such a drama-queen
> 
> But really....nobody said the D70 was junk...it's just a very dated model and some of the things that make today's cameras so much more fun and easy to use are missing on the D70.  DSLRs age very quickly.  If you get one on the cheap. Fine... use it and enjoy it knowing that you have several Benjamins still in your pocket for glass, flashes, etc.
> 
> ...



lol my apologies, this forum as well as another forum I frequent and my facebook friends all were chanting lynch lynch lynch! canon! canon! canon! 

i was about 2 clicks away from buying that refurb D90 and while the D90 has 11 points of focus and the Canon lines only have 9... Oh the decisions I have! However.... I have a corporate contact within canon (friend's cousin works for them) so he gets a huge discount on refurb units. Waiting to hear what kind of deal I can get on the 60D  :mrgreen:


----------



## JonathanNYC (Mar 28, 2012)

digital flower said:


> I tried to tell you about the D70 n a nice way. You seem a bit all over the place. My advice is pick a camera and start shooting



LOL by no means am i saying the Nikon forum was all over me like white on rice! it was more the Facebook photogs that I have that all eat sleep and breathe canon! not to mention I can borrow lenses!  and I apologize, I realize the D60 did infact get made, this post is referring to the 60D


----------



## jaomul (Mar 28, 2012)

The 9 points on the 60d though are more sensitive than the 11 on the d90.  Both are nice cameras though the canon slightly out specs the nikon. Either one would likely not disappoint


----------



## rgregory1965 (Mar 28, 2012)

Canon 60D vs Nikon D90

A comparison


----------



## JonathanNYC (Mar 28, 2012)

held both cameras, my heart was truly set on the 60D and i bit the bullet!


----------



## jaomul (Mar 28, 2012)

Enjoy


----------



## JonathanNYC (Mar 29, 2012)

jaomul said:


> Enjoy



thank you! It is my first SLR and its quite large, Is their a smaller lens I can get that isn't too expensive that is good for shots of my kids, close ups etc? ok dumb question, when storing the camera, should i always take the lens apart from the camera for storage? or can I leave the lens on the body? pros? cons?


----------



## Mrgiggls (Mar 29, 2012)

The more a lens stays on the camera the better.  That's one pet-peeve I have with my rig.  My camera bag makes me dismount the lens everytime I pack it all up and go somewhere...<sigh>  I guess I should breakdown and get one of those <uugh> backpacks 

2 reasons for this:

1) less dirt/debris getting in your body lenses
2) less wear on the metal surfaces of your body and lens mounts and the electrical contact points.


EDIT: Gratz on the new camera...Canon huh...you are DEAD TO ME!!
lol...i kid:razz:


----------



## JonathanNYC (Mar 29, 2012)

Mrgiggls said:


> The more a lens stays on the camera the better.  That's one pet-peeve I have with my rig.  My camera bag makes me dismount the lens everytime I pack it all up and go somewhere...<sigh>  I guess I should breakdown and get one of those <uugh> backpacks
> 
> 2 reasons for this:
> 
> ...



lol  glad to be making friends on here! where can i start my own photo thread?! ive taken almost 200 pictures today alone! 

a sample


----------



## fotomumma09 (Mar 29, 2012)

JonathanNYC said:
			
		

> lol  glad to be making friends on here! where can i start my own photo thread?! ive taken almost 200 pictures today alone!
> 
> a sample <img src="http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5199"/>



Great photo! I just bought the 60D and love it.


----------



## JonathanNYC (Apr 2, 2012)

so i've been having a TON of fun with my new camera! I want to ask the forums advice, what kind of lens (not too expensive!) do i need to take really good intricate details of stuff like flowers, food etc.  is it a macro lens im looking for? prefer to keep it under $200 or as close to it as possible! some pictures for example of what i'd like to do 









I know this one needs a zoom lens, but the 18-135 I have shot this, thoughts? ideas? better lenses?




you guys are a great forum so far! I really appreciate all the fantastic advice you've given me!


----------



## jblade (Apr 4, 2012)

Also considering the D60 but I'm struggling to find a good buy on this camera...

Is 1249.99 for a D60 + 18-200ms lens a good deal?

I'm also seeing a Nikon D5100 for 949.99 with a 18-55 + 55-300 lens which is also making me starting to consider the switching to Nikon...


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 4, 2012)

jblade said:
			
		

> Also considering the D60 but I'm struggling to find a good buy on this camera...
> 
> Is 1249.99 for a D60 + 18-200ms lens a good deal?
> 
> I'm also seeing a Nikon D5100 for 949.99 with a 18-55 + 55-300 lens which is also making me starting to consider the switching to Nikon...



No way in hell would I buy the d60 at that price. The d5100 is more along the lines of a much better deal and the image quality is better.


----------



## jblade (Apr 4, 2012)

woah, i didn't know that was that bad of a deal for the d60...  i thought the inclusion of the 18-200ms lens would have made it an okay deal but i suppose not!


----------



## JonathanNYC (Apr 4, 2012)

jblade said:


> woah, i didn't know that was that bad of a deal for the d60...  i thought the inclusion of the 18-200ms lens would have made it an okay deal but i suppose not!



got my camera for 1199 with an extra battery, the canon bag ($100 on web site) and a 8gig memory card. the 18-135 lens too.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 4, 2012)

jblade said:
			
		

> woah, i didn't know that was that bad of a deal for the d60...  i thought the inclusion of the 18-200ms lens would have made it an okay deal but i suppose not!



Well, if the lens is new, then the lens costs about $1000. I think you will be much happier with the d5100 deal. That would be what I would hop on before getting the d60. The d60 used  is usually less than $400 with a kit lens.  For the $1,299, you can get the d7000 body ($1,200) and get a 18-55 for $100 bucks if money was tight. If you can even scrounge up a few extra bucks, you can get the 35 1.8, the 50 1.8D, or even the 55-200 ( you can find them from KEH for less than $200.)


----------



## jblade (Apr 4, 2012)

alright - epic fail on my part...
i meant the *60D *and followed the title on this thread...

the 60D is new, comes with the 18-200mm lens (new), 8gb card, and a canon bag...  but i felt like that other stuff wasn't worth mentioning since the only thing important to me is the lens and the camera


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 4, 2012)

The title on the thread should have been 60D lol.


----------



## fotomumma09 (Apr 4, 2012)

From what I understand the 5100 is an entry level dslr, while the 60D is more of a semi-pro body. I just did a tonne of research and decided on a 60D. Love it!


----------



## jblade (Apr 4, 2012)

well i am leaning towards the 60d due to the "prosumer" aspect and my friends having the canon ecosystem as well...

i just don't want to be a fool for purchasing a new 60d bundle (bag, sd card, tutorial dvd, 18-200ms lens) for 1249.99.

i've also been looking into the canon loyalty program and buying a 60d with a 18-135mm lens for 1039.2 with an additional 20% off would make it around 831.36...  that sounds like the way to go unless that 18-200ms lens is really worth it.  as mach0 said those retail for quite a bit and just based of amazon prices it's going for 569.9 right now.


----------



## FSJeffo (Apr 14, 2012)

OP: Good job that your first pic posted was of the camera WITH the manual  That'll earn ya points here from what I've seen - if you read it that is! Enjoy your Canon!

JM

P.S. - grab a 50mm f1.8 (super inexpensive) or f1.4 - your camera (and your portfolio) will love you for it.


----------

